# used both ergo & mei tai?



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

which is more comfy? what's your favorite?


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I find my Ergo to be more comfortable. I have a WAHM made mei tai and I always had trouble getting a good fit with it.

Also ds hit 25 lbs at 9 months and is now 38lbs at 2.5 years, so I have found the structure, the padding, and the speed of the Ergo to be better for us.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

I liked a mei tai better for front carrying a smaller baby (although I prefer a stretch wrap for smaller babes over either a mei tai or the Ergo), but the Ergo worked better for 6 months+ for me. Also DH liked it better.


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata* 
I liked a mei tai better for front carrying a smaller baby , but the Ergo worked better for 6 months+ for me. Also DH liked it better.

I agree. My all time favourite is my mei tai though.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Disclaimer- I am a die hard MT fan. I am trying to like the ergo though







It has a few benefits- the fit is *different* it's not more or less comfortable in general, but different. I actually think the ergo is much harder to get on my back quickly than a MT. BUT, if it's rainy there are no straps to drag in the mud.

If I had to pick only one it would definitely be a MT. It's nearly impossible for me to nurse in my ergo and not comfortable at all. (Ds is nearly 2 and TALL)

-Angela


----------



## Astrea (Jul 25, 2007)

I prefer a mei tai (I like padded waist ones, but they're all pretty great), but that's because the Ergo doesn't fit me very well and I'm kind of allergic to big, curved, stiff waistbands like the Ergo's. If you want the ease of buckles, I really like the Beco Butterfly 2, the Kanga-J (brand is Bloo Kangaroo) and Dream Carriers because they have straight waists that you can wear higher, like you can a mei tai, and they feel less bulky. It all depends on what your body prefers, though. Lots of people love how the Ergo transfers almost all the weight to your hips. Any chance you can try before you buy?


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

I like my MT much more than the Ergo... I have only used an Ergo for a toddler as we got it when DD was older. Our MT has wide straps so it fits kind of like a wrap, helps to distribute the weight. I am also short, that is part of my issue with the Ergo. I cant get DD high enough, she is so low on my back that she is basically riding on my butt and can only see side to side instead of over my shoulder... she dont like that and neither do I.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Is there an option for both? Because I have both and I love both. My Ergo is great for long walks and hikes, but DS is a little small to be in the backcarry in it (he likes to see) and I love the MT for the versatility (especially the high back carry right now) but my shoulders get tired more when I wear him for a really long time. So I can't pick.


----------



## flavorfull1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, tough choice! Both! I love both of mine and depending on what I am doing, one works more than the other. The MT works great for little babes and the ergo really saves my back. I am a little (a lot) obsessed with carriers so yeah, both!


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

I find my ergo to be much more comfortable, my mei tai was good for front wearing but now caden is bigger i prefer him on my back and my ergo carrier is much better for this.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a kozy carrier (mai tai) and it's not bad for comfort, but the ergo's way better...

I have to admit, though, I'm comparing wearing my 14+ lb 2 month old in the mai tai vs. my 30 lb toddler in the ergo... so the mei tai may be much less comfortable at 30 lbs, I have no idea. My newborn's not big enough for the ergo, yet, supposedly (without the infant insert, which seems like just *another* thing to carry around with me, so I'm not getting it), but I've been seriously considering trying him in the ergo anyway. He has pretty good head control and is pretty big, it might be with his legs tucked up under him...

ETA... It actually might be because the ergo's easier to adjust, so it could just be user error.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I have both (the mei tais are Babyhawk and Ella Roo), and much prefer the Ergo. I don't know, I guess it just fits me better and causes less pulling on my shoulders and neck - especially for back carries. For a tiny baby, though, I'd probably pick a MT.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I LOVE my mei tai (Babyhawk). But for long stretches, the Ergo is more comfortable with a larger baby or toddler, in my experience.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

My MT looks cuter and is more versatile but the Ergo is MUCH more comfortable on me after the baby starts to gain some weight. and so much quicker to put off and on for me, and the straps don't get dirty when out in public. It's also much easier for me to adjust and get a perfect fit.


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

I voted Ergo, but that's really now, when he's over 30 pounds. When he was younger, I found my Babyhawk more comfortable and easier to use.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

I liked my Babyhawk. I love my Ergo.
Especially for larger babies/toddlers, I think the ergo is much more comfortable. The mei tais are usually prettier, though.


----------



## BMG580 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have two Mei Tais, one from Mei Tai Baby and one from Baby So Smart, love them both.

We have an ergo and my husband prefers it. I am short and small and I have a hard time getting the straps to fit well on my shoulders. I do love Bloo Kangaroo's structured carriers, though. I wear my 32 lbs. 2 year DS on my back all the time in the Kanga XT and he feels almost weightless.


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

I've used a WAHM mei tai, a Freehand, and a Kozy, and I just can't find the love. I'm much happier with my Ergo and I've nursed my babe to sleep in it many times.


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

I think the Mei Tai is great for younger smaller and lighter babies. But once they hit 3 - 5 months the Ergo is the best!


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

IME the mei tai (I have a Babyhawk) is awsome for front carries, and I love it for when my babies are young. It's pretty and the froggy leg fold works so well in the longer body. But once the kids gets heavy/old enough that a back carry is more useful, then it's all Ergo, all the time around here. Super comfy, easy on/off, easier to get baby securely on the back


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

wish you had given 'other' as a choice.

loved our mei tai for when DD was a prewalker/early walker & didn't want constant up & down.
I prefer our Ergo now b/c it is faster in & out.
I like our mt for front & back carries
I like our Ergo only for back carries.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't like my ergo at all









I love my Kozy (mei tai) for both my five month old (19 lbs) and 2 yr old (30 lbs). Next I would vote for my ring sling. Then my vote would go to my homemade stretchy wrap.

Hope you can try both to help you make a decision.


----------



## isabchi (Sep 14, 2006)

Babywearing carrier are like shoes.. You need a few of them, different ages,seasons, situations, etc.


----------



## SallyN (Feb 5, 2008)

I put mei tai, but really it depends on the mei tai vs which SSC. The ergo just didn't fit me well, whereas I LOVED my sachi mei tai. Now, however, with DD2, I'm loving my TMD buckle-tai more than my sachis. I wasn't a fan at any point of the Kozy or BabyHawk. Or the Beko Butterfly (also couldn't get it snug enough on my frame.)


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

I prefer my Ergo over my Mei Tai. DS fit really well in both carriers, but DD just doesn't fit well in the Mei Tai.


----------

